# Show Premiums Available!!



## KHA (Mar 30, 2011)

PREMIUMS NOW AVAILABLE FOR THE FOLLOWING SHOWS!!

April 22, 23, 24 - Shelbyville TN http://www.tmhv.net/ --

May 13, 14, 15 - Marianna FL http://www.jfmshows-sales.com/ --

June 3, 4, 5 - Area 3 Nationals - Shelbyville TN - http://kha.8m.net/ --

June 30, July 1, 2, 3 - Fletcher NC - http://dmhs.itgo.com/

﻿For more information, please visit http://kha.8m.net or contact Dixi Cohea at [email protected] (636-290-6258)

Hope to see everyone soon!!!

Dixi


----------

